
U.S. Oil Prices Plunge into Negative Territory - cik
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/business/stock-market-live-trading-coronavirus.html
======
miohtama
It goes negative because closing oil wells is costly. You can't just plug them
with a big cap. Also, burning or spilling it to the ground is (hope so)
illegal in the US. So cheaper to pay someone to drag your black gold away.

Also it is just Oklahoma. Brent (British) does not suffer as much as offshore
wells have more storage in the form of oil tankers.

